# American Pitbull terrier (Brooklyn) - Rhodesian/Pit mix (Hazel) says HI



## rawforlife00

here are my two pups, wanted to show them to the community!


----------



## NutroGeoff

Oh wow! Those two are gorgeous! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## rawforlife00

Thank-You

Their health is better than mine! haha


----------



## NutroGeoff

Haha. I hear the "my dogs eat better than men thing all of the timw. Haha.


----------



## rawforlife00

Well, they don't choose what they can or cannot eat, so I think its more morally wrong to give them bad food. However, if you can't afford it and you are honestly trying the best that you can that is also wonderful too. Some people can easily afford it but through ignorance, meaning unaware of information, than I can't forgive that. rather have 8 healthy strong, un-illed dogs than 15 years of constant done, muscle, unhealthy dogs. 

thank you!!


----------



## NutroGeoff

I completely agree. I think a lot of people really just don't know what is in the food that they feed their dogs. I know that knowledge of dog foods and ingredients has been gaining ground, but there are those out there that either just don't know, or don't care to know.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Nice looking dogs! I agree - some of my friends think I'm nuts when they find out what I feed my dogs. They say, "Why are you spending so much money on a dog? All dog foods are the same". Arggghhhh...


----------



## NutroGeoff

Yeahhhh. I actually had a lady come into one of the stores I was at and was upset because Caesar dog food was much too expensive. I swear, some people shouldn't be allowed to have dogs.


----------



## rawforlife00

Yea I work at whole foods and even though I'm doing a generalization about the
economy public, but it seems like people who read the ingredients of their own food and eat healthy usually has the same ethical approach to their animals I've met tons of raw foodies there


----------



## DavidHernandez

Both are lovely thanks for the images @rawforlife00.


----------



## Allykat289

They're beautiful! Such sweet faces!!


----------



## rudebwoy03

Great looking dogs


----------



## Stuart Pelly

Wow what a great mix ridgeback and pit, two breeds I love. I've owned several pits but always wanted to own a Rhodesian after a family friend had one, they are gorgeous. Maybe in the future I'll go for a mix and get two in one!


----------



## petguides.co

look good and beautiful


----------

